

Ask HN: Best resources to give to someone who needs to learn HTML+CSS? - adrih

A friend of mine (very smart and computer savvy) wants to learn the front-end part of making websites.<p>I would like her to be table to use a simple VCS e.g. Bazaar on her Macbook and code HTML+CSS in Textmate. I don't think she needs to understand the terminal.<p>Bonus points if she can go to Haml+Compass after she grokked HTML and CSS.<p>I've learnt this stuff gradually over a few years, but now I'm trying to find the best resources that could give her a solid understanding of how it all works. Here is what I have so far:<p>- HTML 4.01 &#38; 5 spec
- CSS 2.1 spec &#38; supported CSS 3
- Textmate's built-in references
- Quirskmode for cross-browser stuff
- Me being around and answering questions<p>I am still looking for something that explains the underlying logic of CSS visual formatting less dryly than the W3C's spec does. I wish she doesn't have to struggle with having her mental model of CSS constantly re-adjust until it is finally in tune with reality (that's what happened to me).<p>Note : She does have a project to work on. She's not learning for learning's sake.
======
Rust
You don't need to hit quirks mode for cross-browser CSS. Stick to standards
mode wherever possible.

~~~
adrih
Sorry, I meant <http://www.quirksmode.org>

